# Simple Garage Shelf Unit with Recycled Materials



## A_Sailor (Jun 17, 2009)

I saved some plywood and lumber from a remodel job the other day thinking it would make some good shelves for the garage. Turns out I was right, they turned out great and were just what I needed.

Nothing like free material to work with!


----------



## 27207 (Jan 25, 2012)

Nice. I used my old fence boards for my frame then 1/2" ply fire the shelves.


----------

